
Show HN: Lokalized – Expression-language-driven localization with CLDR support - revetkn
https://www.lokalized.com
======
m0llusk
This seems similar to Mozilla L20n and fluent except with more emphasis on
power that simplicity and fault tolerance. Empowering translators seems like
the future of localization but everything about the file formats and tools
matters a great deal.

